# Under The Sofa Mods



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

We wanted to share this large unused area (about 2ft x 3 ft) under the sofa that we found while installing an antifreeze kit to the water pump.
The water pump and heater are located under the sofa, on the left side in the 2009 210RS. When we saw that half of the floor area under the sofa wasn't used, we took advantage of the space by framing a separator between the utilities side and the unused side, and making an access hole (25"x13") which can be reached from lifting the sofa.
Wonder why Keystone didn't take advantage of this space for additional storage.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GREAT mod!!!









Thanks for the pix!

MaeJae


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Mod - this is something I am also going to look into with our TT.

Interesting - our area under the sofa only has a small circle on our 250RS to get to the bypass valve for the HW Heater. Just curious as to if your water pump has a bypass also? or did you have to insall one?

Rick


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Path4ground- Nice mod! Strange that Keystone didn't utilize this great space, they did in our 2005 26RS.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job - I love the extra touch with the black finishing edge.

Thor


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

I just picked up a 210 2 weeks ago. I like the mods you have done. How hard was it to move the sofa back? Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

This won't work for some of us, though. I have a 2007 29BHS (discontinued model) and the area that you made into storage is where my slide motor is located. But the idea is a good one for those that can do it!

Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you add a accumulator tank while you were installing the antifreeze kit? James


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

SLO Outbacker said:


> I just picked up a 210 2 weeks ago. I like the mods you have done. How hard was it to move the sofa back? Keep the ideas coming!


Its been awhile since I have been on the site, but to answer your question, its 4 screws at the corners of the sofa frame. Shouldn't be very difficult to do, just be aware not to go back too far that the sofa doesn't hit the wall when folding down!


----------

